# Augmentation de salaire et le prix des pmq's monte (coincidence????)



## honestyrules (25 Mar 2005)

Chez moi, ÃƒÂ  Gagetown, le prix des pmq va monter de 100$ en Novembre cette année, soit disant pour s'ajuster aux prix du marché.

Très intéressant!!!!!!!  On reçoit une augmentation de solde de plus ou moins 9%, et ils vont aller en chercher plus dans nos poches!!!!!!!!

Bon je ne suis pas trop surpris, c'est toujours comme cela.

Ils ont privatisé l'eau potable et on a maintenant un "bill" d'eau de 100$ en moyenne aux trois mois, plus une hausse des loyers en Novembre!!!!!!!!!!


EST-CE QUE LA SITUATION EST LA MÃƒÅ ME SUR LES AUTRES BASES???

Réponses S.V.P


----------



## NiTz (25 Mar 2005)

delavan said:
			
		

> Chez moi, ÃƒÂ  Gagetown, le prix des pmq va monter de 100$ en Novembre cette année, soit disant pour s'ajuster aux prix du marché.
> 
> Très intéressant!!!!!!!  On reçoit une augmentation de solde de plus ou moins 9%, et ils vont aller en chercher plus dans nos poches!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Quoi? ils ont privatisé l'EAU??? C'est pas possible ca! Voyons donc! C'est un service essentiel ils peuvent pas privatiser ca!! C'est complètement imbécile ca, j'y crois pas! Ca a pas d'allure!

Ouais ben.. ils ont beau monter de 9%, s'ils remontent les PMQ de 100$ par mois ca avance pas beaucoup, ca fait juste aider l'inflation. Je suis pas sur une base (pas encore) mais ca me ferait royalement c***r ca...


Cheers!


----------



## aesop081 (25 Mar 2005)

L'eau na pas vraiment ete privatiser.  ce qui ce passe a gagetown ( ou j'etais poster l'annee dernierre) est que la bas e a arreter de payer pour l'eau dans les PMQ.  Donc la ville d'Oromocto envoie maintenant la facture a chaque residence.  La meme chose a commencer il y a quelques annees a d'autres bases.

Pour le cout des PMQ...arreter de vous plaindres. Essayer de trouver quelque chose de comparable dans le secteure prive et vous vous rendriers compte que ce n'est pas ci pire !

Comme mon premier RSM m'a dit un jours "if you dont like it get the fuck out"


----------



## NiTz (25 Mar 2005)

Aah ok je pensais qu'ils avaient donné ca ÃƒÂ  des sous-contractants pour la ville. C'est moins pire dans ce cas..

J'aime bien la citation de ton RSM "if you don't like it, get the **** out" LOL!!!


----------



## honestyrules (25 Mar 2005)

rectification ici s.v.p.

L'usine de traitement d'eau ÃƒÂ  Gagetown appartient ÃƒÂ  la base ,mais maintenant on reçoit un "bill" d'eau de la ville d'oromocto. C'est pas DND qui gère cela depuis 1 an.
On a reçu plusieur notices l'année d'avant disant que l'eau potable serais dorénavant gérée par la ville...


----------



## aesop081 (25 Mar 2005)

Exactement mais ce n'est pas de la privatisation come tu disait !


----------



## honestyrules (25 Mar 2005)

Oui on "s'enfarge"un peu dans les mots ici, l'idée etais de décrire la situation globale. Sur le compte d'eau ,tu paye aussi une partie des frais pour le systême d'égouts.

Example : 2300 litres d'eau potable consommée, 2300 litres déversés. La facture est divisée en deux: alimentation et drainage. Si tu remplis une piscine (example), tu sera facture pour de l'eau que tu ne déversera pas au drain....


 CFHA dit: l'eau n'est plus ÃƒÂ  la charge de DND, donc reduction de loyer de 10$.. Le mois suivant : addition de frais d'administration de 12$, plus environ 30$ par mois pour ton eau.

Il y a un temps oû les pmq ÃƒÂ  prix reduits (comparé au secteur civil) étais un privilège pour nous, des avantages sociaux. Ils se sont juste retirés de ces programmes, nous donnent des augmentations (très appréciées, en passant), mais nous refilent la facture par la porte arrière.


Ajuster les prix des PMQ aux taux du marché, ok on perds un privilège.
Sortir les gens "postés" des barraques après un an et aller se louer un apartement en ville ÃƒÂ  500-600$, c'est une autre perte de privilège. Construire une barraque, c'est cher. Au lieu de cela, sortons les gars de lÃƒÂ , on sauve des frais...  Les propriètaires de blocs appartement le savent. Une hausse de salaire? Tout le monde le sait. Le prix des maisons ÃƒÂ  vendre grimpe, car les gens savent que le militaire va empocher plus, donc on hausse les prix..


C'est pas une question de chialage, c'est un constat, mon opinion


----------



## aesop081 (25 Mar 2005)

Ecoute,

ca fait 12 ans que je suis dans le FC et j'ai vu beaucoup de choses changer.  Payer pour ton eau, c'est faire comme tout le monde.  Les residents des PMQ ont ete avertis de ca il y a longtemps et vous avez memes recu des "shadow bill" pour planifier votre consomption et le prix.  J'avais une maison a Oromocto Ouest et je recevais une facture exactement comme toi.  Je payais aussi $26 a tout les 6 mois pour les poubelles.......les gens en PMQ ne payais pas ca.


----------



## honestyrules (25 Mar 2005)

Tu as raison aesop081,


J'ai essayé de faire le lien entre des augmentations de salaires d'un coté et des dépenses supplémentaires, ce qui annule un peu l'effet de la hausse (pour certains membres).

Ok, j'ai compris..... ADAPT AND OVERCOME...


----------



## aesop081 (25 Mar 2005)

delavan said:
			
		

> Tu as raison aesop081,
> 
> 
> J'ai essayé de faire le lien entre des augmentations de salaires d'un coté et des dépenses supplémentaires, ce qui annule un peu l'effet de la hausse (pour certains membres).
> ...



en 97 , tout de suite apres le gel des salaires, nous avons recu une augmentation de 2%........l'apres-midi meme nous avons recu une lettere de CFHA nous annoncant une augmentation de loyer de 2.2%...crois moi, les choses ne change jamais.

Tu as raison...ADAPT AND OVERCOME......souviens toi que nous sommes tres bien payer et que tu pourais etre au salaire minimum au tims sur restigouche rd !!


----------



## caine737 (28 Mar 2005)

depuis 9 ans que je suis dans lA'rmée, depuis 9 ans que je voie les augmentation de CFHA suivre celle de salaire...c'Est drole comment il arrange leur affaires. mais comm on disait plus haut si tu est pas content va t'en des PMQ


----------



## 1R22eR (28 Mar 2005)

Je suis dans les PMQ a Valcartier et mon augmentation est de 0.16$ cent en novembre... si il m augmente de 100$ un moment donné c est sur que je vais aller ailleur car je serai plus avantagé de rester ici...


----------



## Loggy001 (5 Apr 2005)

C'est toujours la même histoire. Une main te donne plus d'argent et l'autre la reprend. 

Merci le gouvernement. C'est fun la democracy.


----------



## quebecrunner (6 Apr 2005)

;D ;D

ça rien ÃƒÂ  voir avec la démocratie ....  :

Dans le privé, les gens sont augmenter en moyenne de 2 % par année. Le coût de la vie augmente lui-aussi d'environ 2%. Ensuite, le loyer qui augmente de 2 ÃƒÂ  5%, alors finalement, ¸c'est pareil.

Les gars, dites-vous que même avec 2% d'augmentation d'un bord comme de l'autre, il vous en reste plus dans vos poches et donc, permet d'atténuer l'impact de l'inflation sur votre qualité de vie. 

2% 40 000$  =  800$ de plus sur votre paye, moins impôts = 600$

2% (400$ par mois pour le loyer x 12) = 4800$ , ce qui fait 100$ annuellement de plus. 

 ;D   Yes$$$$$$$$ Vous venez d'augmenter votre qualité de vie de 500$ annuellement  

Oupps! j'ai oublier l'inflation... de 2%  800 moins les augmentations de charge ( 100$ loyer, 800$ inflation) =              * -100$*

Il vous reste finalement rien!!!!!!!!!! :-X :-X :-X


----------

